# How much Oak for a Gallon



## Elmer (Apr 29, 2013)

I have started to make different wines in 1 gallon batches. I usually make in 6 gallons. My local wine supply store sells oak (light, dark, med) in 1.5 oz portions in ziplock bags.

Now with the 6 gallon batches I tend to just dump 1.5 oz in the entire carboy. (usually put .5 oz in the secondary and use 1 oz during bulk aging).

but now with 1 gallon batches of welches I am just not sure if there is an unoffical rule of thumb for oak portions.
I would have to assume that 1.5 oz for 1 gallon would be very strong on oak.

Any opinions?


----------



## hocke230 (Apr 29, 2013)

Just go by taste and feel 

Math says add .25 an ounce but thats got to very small.


----------



## wineforfun (Apr 29, 2013)

According to my package instructions on the Hungarian Medium Toast, it calls for 2-3oz. for 6 gal. I just used 1/2oz. in my gallon for 10days.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Apr 29, 2013)

2 oz of oak chips is a perfect start, you can always add more, I use one oak infusion spiral, it will impart oak at a much slower rate, therefore it will be more "controllable", oak chips usually impart all of the oak very fast within days at the most, I would check he wine very often if using chips.

The timing of the addition will dictate how the oak affects you wine; I've found that if you add oak during fermentation, the oak softens some of the harsh characteristics, it mellows it out and the the tastes seems to be more "complete", while adding it after fermentation while bulk aging gives more of an aromatic effect, not as much complexity in my personal opinion.

I hope hat this helps.
Tom


----------

